# Decals / Schriftzüge Entfernen an Advanced SL Lenker, Felgen, Stütze und Evo SL 312 Vorbau



## -Robert- (17. Mai 2021)

Hi!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen / Tipps um die ganzen Decals / Schriftzüge auf den o.g. Komponenten loszuwerden? Leider wurden die Komponenten vom/für den OEM (Cube) in einem unsäglichen blau abgesetzt.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## feedyourhead (17. Mai 2021)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen / Tipps um die ganzen Decals / Schriftzüge auf den o.g. Komponenten loszuwerden? Leider wurden die Komponenten vom/für den OEM (Cube) in einem unsäglichen blau abgesetzt.
> 
> ...


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/searc...&c[child_nodes]=1&c[nodes][0]=293&o=relevance

Einfach mal die Suche bemühen.
Bei manchen gehts einfach mit Aceton, bei manchen muss es dann schon Abbeizer sein, manchmal ganz leicht, manchmal nur widerwillig. Oft bleiben auch Phantombilder zurück.

Ich hab ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht:
Die eine Farbe am Vorbau ganz leicht mit Aceton, die andere nicht komplett rückstandsfrei und nur nach viel mechanischer Bearbeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiCiLA (17. Mai 2021)

Bei den SL Sachen wäre ich vorsichtig mit mechanischer Belastung, das Eloxal hält das nicht aus. Eigene schmerzliche Erfahrung, siehe dazu meine Beiträge im Thread HIER und HIER .


----------



## -Robert- (17. Mai 2021)

Hi, danke euch.

Suche habe ich tatsächlich bemüht - teilweise waren es halt Randbemerkungen und unklar, ob es um Alu-Teile oder Carbon ging. Teilweise hieß es "geht gar nicht". @TiCiLA Beitrag habe ich wohl auch übersehen - habe Glück gehabt. Die Version mit den paar Minuten einwirken lassen ist pfiffiger - bei mir hat es mit leichten Reiben (die Felgen waren am hartnäckigsten) auch geklappt und es sieht nicht offensichtlich schlecht aus.


----------



## C.Hill (25. Mai 2021)

Molto Powerabbeitzer. Hab damit 4 Newmen Alufelgen gecleant. Ging ohne Probleme. Die Sorgen wegen dem Eloxal kann ich nicht bestätigen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juni 2021)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Molto Powerabbeitzer. Hab damit 4 Newmen Alufelgen gecleant. Ging ohne Probleme. Die Sorgen wegen dem Eloxal kann ich nicht bestätigen.


Er schreibt doch von Carbon oder nicht?


----------



## C.Hill (12. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch von Carbon oder nicht?


Nö, Ticila schreibt von Eloxal, das gibt es bei Carbon nicht.


----------



## TiCiLA (13. Juni 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch von Carbon oder nicht?





C.Hill schrieb:


> Nö, Ticila schreibt von Eloxal, das gibt es bei Carbon nicht.


Und genau genommene schreibe ich vom Eloxal der SL Vorbauten


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juni 2021)

Ich bezog mich auf die den TE.


----------

